# pigeon not laying eggs



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i brought a pair of pigeons 28 days ago but still they havent layed eggs. female doesnt sit on the nest just male sit on nest and keep cooing. they are doing this from about 20 days. and both of them are healthy [female had coughing in the middle of breeding but now she is fine] but i think the male is little lazy. they mate every days 3-5 times but still no egg. and i have provided them a nest but it seems female has no interest in it. can anyone tell me whats the problem and their solution. thank u


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Are you sure its an opposite gender pair?
What are you feeding them? Do you give supplements regularly?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

jass samoplay,
yes i m sure they are of opposite gender because if they were of same gender they would get upon each other but in their case only the male get upon the female every time while mating 
feed is always available with them 
and i do not provide them any type of medicines but feeding them all types of healthy grains available 
plzz give any solution because i have only 1 pair of pigeon and their egg laying is very important


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sinu jan said:


> jass samoplay,
> yes i m sure they are of opposite gender because if they were of same gender
> 
> *****they would get upon each other but in their case only the male get upon the female every time while mating
> ...


**** That doesn't necessarily mean you have a male and female. 

Has the pair had any babies before?

How old are they?*


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i dont have any idea about their ages because i got them from the pet shop but i think male is older, and i know the male had babies before because it seems experienced in mating, nesting building etc.... but i think its female's first time because i saw them mating first time after pairing, that time whenever the male used to get upon her she used to stand up and start walking and the male fells down. this continued for 2-3 days after that mating became normal, so any1 know whats the problem, y they haven't still layed eggs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It would help if you found out the complete history of these birds from the previous owner.

How long has it been since the successful mating? 

*


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Pigeons need grit and calcium aside from good grain

if they are opp gender pair then one or both could be infertile.

Selenium and vitE deficiency can cause that. Or old age can cause it


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

SKYEKING,
sorry but unknown people sell flocks of pigeons in the pet shop [when the population of pigeons become acess with them]. my both the pigeons are from different flocks and had never met before coming at my home
so i dont know any history about them


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thepigeongene 
i think male is aged because its wings are not much capable to fly high and it is also lazy and it has much experience of breeding
are this signs of a aged pigeon


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sinu jan,
If they are mating regularly and you have a hen+male pair then the hen must lay unless the hen is barron or sexually immature or just not settled herself at your place. Egg laying also depend on stimulants or sometimes the hen is not just stimulated to lay.
Hope you have given them a wooden nestbox with a bowl in it that will make the hen feel safe and comfy,and she will be stimulated to lay.

Behaviour,sound and being together is not a guarantee that you have a pair of opposite gender birds. Old cocks do pair up with young cocks(more oftenly in my loft)

Ok here's the thing that can help your hen with egg laying if she is actually a hen. You need to give her calcium with vitamin D3. If you don't find it in veterinary med form then ask for Cipcal-500. These tabs are for human use and easily available. Two tablets will be more than enough for the situation. Part/cut the tablet to make 30mg dose and give for 5 days. Buy "Vimeral" supplement which helps with egg production. Also do add some lentils e.g, kaali dal and moong ki daal to their diet so that they can get phosphorous which will help with egg laying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sinu jan said:


> i brought a pair of pigeons 28 days ago but still they havent layed eggs. female doesnt sit on the nest just male sit on nest and keep cooing. they are doing this from about 20 days. and both of them are healthy [female had coughing in the middle of breeding but now she is fine] but i think the male is little lazy. they mate every days 3-5 times but still no egg. and i have provided them a nest but it seems female has no interest in it. can anyone tell me whats the problem and their solution. thank u


what is the hurry? pigeons sometimes take months to settle in and feel at home. do you think you would be ready to make a family if you moved and only lived there for 28 days?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

jass samoplay, thank u very much for ur help  
spirit wings, okay as u say let them take some time for settling


----------

